# Krate suspension sissy bar - repop or not? Thanks!



## bikemonkey (Feb 29, 2020)

Hi Folks,

Can anyone tell from the pics if this is a repop or OG Krate sissy bar?

I am parting out a project Krate with some obviously OG and repop parts bought by the previous owner but not sure about this component.

Thank you for your consideration!


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Mar 11, 2020)

I am also wondering how to tell a vintage original one from a repop


----------



## vastingray (Mar 11, 2020)

Need a side view where the bolts go thru  to the seat


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Mar 11, 2020)

I dont have one maybe the original poster does. Is there anyway u could please look for pics of an original one and a repop so I can know what to look for? I would of looked for pictures myself but I wouldn't have an idea what to even look for


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Mar 12, 2020)

vastingray said:


> Need a side view where the bolts go thru  to the seat



Is this sissy bar a repop or original


----------



## vastingray (Mar 12, 2020)

Looks like a real one to me


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Mar 12, 2020)

vastingray said:


> Looks like a real one to me



How would a repop look?


----------



## vastingray (Mar 12, 2020)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> How would a repop look?



It wouldn’t be pointed or kind of look like a finger they would be straight across and you can usually see press marks


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Mar 13, 2020)

vastingray said:


> It wouldn’t be pointed or kind of look like a finger they would be straight across and you can usually see press marks



Thank you, I was always curious


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Mar 13, 2020)

vastingray said:


> It wouldn’t be pointed or kind of look like a finger they would be straight across and you can usually see press marks



Thanks you gave me great news today. I picked up that sissy bar for $70 shipped. I was told it was original but was unsure and honestly was worried it wasnt. So I think I did good picking it up.


----------



## vastingray (Mar 15, 2020)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Thanks you gave me great news today. I picked up that sissy bar for $70 shipped. I was told it was original but was unsure and honestly was worried it wasnt. So I think I did good picking it up.



Awesome that was a great deal


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Mar 16, 2020)

vastingray said:


> Awesome that was a great deal



Then to top it off the same day the sissy bar got delivered I picked up a pretty nice pair of Super Deluxe Forks for $150


----------

